# Recently moved to Germany



## taff

Fairly recently moved to Germany from the UK with the wife.
Not much to tell both in our 40's no kids in tow and looking forward to lving in Germany.
We enjoy watching rugby (playing days well behind me) so may miss the games but sure to find televised 6 nations?
Love to walk and can't wait for better weather conditions to enjoy the full beauty of the German countryside.


----------



## brdprincess

taff said:


> Fairly recently moved to Germany from the UK with the wife.
> Not much to tell both in our 40's no kids in tow and looking forward to lving in Germany.
> We enjoy watching rugby (playing days well behind me) so may miss the games but sure to find televised 6 nations?
> Love to walk and can't wait for better weather conditions to enjoy the full beauty of the German countryside.


I so agree with waiting on nice weather! My family and I have just moved to Germany from Tampa, Florida. My hubby is German, and myself and our 2 girls are American. Hubby is in his 40's, while I am in my 30's.


----------



## gerrit

Whereabouts in Germany did you relocate to? There is enough hiking and walking options. If you're in West Germany there is the Schwarzwald and the area around the Mosel river with very idyllic towns such as Koblenz as well. If you're further east there's the north coast which is quite nice and even close to Berlin you'd be surprised of the amount of lakes and forest you'll find.

Watching rugby won't be any issue. While the Germans are not so good at it, every city has a nice offer of Irish pubs, and those broadcast the 6 Nations for sure. Those coming from the US may be surprised that the German ice hockey is amongst the best in Europe, so you'll find some sports you are used to from back home as well in Germany.


----------



## Gerti2009

*Rugby*



taff said:


> Fairly recently moved to Germany from the UK with the wife.
> Not much to tell both in our 40's no kids in tow and looking forward to lving in Germany.
> We enjoy watching rugby (playing days well behind me) so may miss the games but sure to find televised 6 nations?
> Love to walk and can't wait for better weather conditions to enjoy the full beauty of the German countryside.


Don't know where you live - but there are many cities with good Rugby teams.
I live in Hannover and we have 6 Rugby teams here in town. Hannover used to be the German champion.

Why the hell did you come to Germany? We are considering of going back to England.


----------



## Phil Gillette

Yeah, so where do you live. I am in Dietzenbach, a suburb south of Frankfurt. From California and teaching here.


----------

